# iPad 1G : se décharge éteint



## bertux (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Ma cousine qui possède un iPad de première génération s'en sert très peu. Elle prend soin de l'éteindre (complètement) après chaque utilisation. Seulement à chaque fois qu'elle veut le réutiliser celui-ci est déchargé.

La semaine dernière je l'ai mis en charge puis éteint. Aujourd'hui je le rallume (heu en fait non) batterie à plat...

Je le branche pour le recharger il ne se passe rien.

Je le débranche et le rebranche plusieurs fois, rien ...

Je fini par le brancher une dernière fois et il fini enfin par afficher la batterie rouge avec le logo de charge.

Est-ce que ce fonctionnement semble normal ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2012)

Un iPad en veille a une batterie qui dure un mois complet. Tas cousine n'utilise pas son iPad plus d'une fois par mois ?


----------

